# Business and Property in Portugal. Any Advice?



## jnote (May 12, 2008)

Hi guys,
Putting this on a few forums just to hear thoughts/advice from you pros! Ive decided to set up a business in Portugal with two friends. We are looking at setting up an eco villa/complex where guests would come holiday. We have a few unique selling points of which one is the eco slant and the rest I dont want to divulge at this point  We have literally began research a week ago and come July when all our current work ontracts are finished are ready to spend all our time on the project.

At the moment we are looking at the coastal region from Estoril, Caiscais up to Ericeira or even Peniche. We would like to be on the coast or a relatively close drive as we want to offer surf, and other water sports to the clients(as well as being avid surfers ourselves!) We havn't ruled out western Algarve/Alentejo but have several contacts in Lisbon so are focusing there at the moment.

Basically, we would love to have a piece of land with a main house for office, entertainment, lodging, etc as well as swimming pool and private cabins or something similar dotted around the property. We would like to be in business and running at the latest by next summer(even if we are still building things for a while after). Does this rule out a new build? From the little research Ive done, it seems like new builds can take ages. A new build would be great as we could really make sure everything is eco friendly from the ground up. If we bought a farm or villa, is it a nightmare as far as planning permission regarding extra cabins/yurts and swimming pool? 

Anyway, I have never started a business, never bought a house, and do not know any portuguese(though I speak french and ok spanish, so should be ok in a few months of living there!). Any advice on where to start? Real estate agents? Should we try and find a lawyer now? 

Sorry about long read! Thanks so much,
J


----------



## ketan (Mar 30, 2008)

Dear J,

We live in Sintra (me and my portuguese wife), and have been living here for eight years now. We think that the concept of your idea is great.
However it can be complex setting up such a type of business as Portugal is not as easy as it may seem. We run our own business ourselves and have alot of experience on just how things run.
With the right people and the right ideas, great things can be acheived.
The Portuguese coast is excellent place of business but marketing your potential customer will be vital. Good luck in whichever decision you aim to take. 
Please feel free to see our project which we have started recently. If you need any help or any questions answered, give us a call or send us an email at [email protected]
doneanddusted.eu


----------



## jnote (May 12, 2008)

Thanks! The one thing we have experience and are confident in is marketing/advertising as we have many contacts and experience in this area. It is just the actual real estate and portuguese business process we know nothing of! I have made contact with many lawyer firms and real estate agents so hopefully theyll give us some good advice on how to proceed in our venture!
Thanks again!
James


----------



## solarq (Mar 28, 2008)

Hi James,

It is a brilliant idea to set up a holiday eco-villa between Sintra and Peniche. The coastline is very beautiful and has good conditions for surfing.

Pay attention when you choose a property. Never buy anything without checking the masterplan (PDM) of the local authorities (Câmara Municipal). You will meet many people who try to sell. But before submitting an offer you should take the time to check out what can be done an a specific plot of land and what is planed in your neighbourhood.

Portugal started just recently to talk about sustainable building. The discussions are either more academic or about complying with new laws or how to evoid them, than real eco-consciousness. You will need to prepare a good presentation of your ideas to find some support inside the local authorities, which makes it much easier.

I had similar ideas some 15 years back, but could not turn them into reality for several reasons. Today I am working as an architect not far from Ericeira. So if you come in July, might be I could give some hints. Would be nice to talk to you and change some impressions. 

I would really like to see you project turn into reality.

take care

solarq


----------

